# Back lighting in the tank - how to achieve this?



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

First of all I am not sure whether my question is in the right place. Sorry for that.
I believe it is related to aquascaping, at least technically.

The question is:
In former time most people had blue or black background on the back side of the tank.
But now days more and more people are playing with nice looking background that has some light and color transition, in some cases from one color to dim, in other cases from one color to another.
Like for example it is there:








Green in the bottom goes up to white.

Could someone share the idea how it is done?

Andrey


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

In some of the pics we see, i think people are just using pendent or elevated lights. The light just spills onto the back wall and creates this effect. I know amano uses a couple flashes on a background to create his effects. I tried to emulate this effect myself in these pictures. I used flashes in both.

Delaware Valley Aquatic Gardeners Association - Planted Aquarium Enthusiasts

Hope this helps.

jB


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

If you are looking for a faded background you would have to paint it that way. As for the lighting effect, I spaced my background away from the back glass of the tank, and lit it from above with my existing light. I tried to find a slave flash for my camera, but couldn't find one that worked great since it is a little older.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's how Norbert Sabat and others do it:
Picasa Web Albums - Nikolay - Norbert Sabat

--Nikolay


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the shots niko. So, if I want a blue--> gradient, all I g2 do is get a blue-colored clip on light and aim it at the back accordingly? That's cool!


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you for the explanation, especially for the link to "How to"
It was interesting.
I was expecting something like this, but hoped for more 

Does it mean that it is for photo shooting only? 
... and there is not way to have similar effect for permanent view without lighting whole room? Am I correct?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I believe if the background is a ways away from the back of the tank, and the light is moved to the back, you'll get a very similar effect.


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

Do I need to put something like matted film to the back glass of the tank?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

This is a "progress record" shot of my aquarium at 3 wks.

This picture was shot with no special set up, aside from moving the lights to the rear of the tank (it's suspended on legs) and having set up the tank so that its rear is 2" away from the wall.


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*background lighting*

Are the lights normally turned on everyday to enhance the effect or just for photo opportunities?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, the lights are on their normal schedule in the photo above. Just make sure that your plants in front are also getting enough light I guess.


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

I like to observe my tank in the night (I usually later at home or kids do not let me relax till later time).
It means if I would like to see this effect, but keeping room dark (as I like  ) it would be necessary to build up some kind of "top" on the back of the tank. 
Hmmm... 
It looks like I will have something to do soon :-k


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

What about building a thin box that houses a flourescent tube and has a plexi face the same dimensions as the backwall of the tank? The face could be painted whatever color you like and set up against your backwall, then when the light turns on, you have pretty much the same effect.


----------

